# Antique-Locks The Forum > Padlocks >  E.P.Hurd Lock

## balford

This lock belonged to my wife's great grandfather.  He passed away in the '50s if that helps date it, but who knows how long he had it, did he buy it new, or did he inherit it too?  Anyway, she's been wondering if its collectable, and who might be interested in it.  Any help with age or value would be appreciated.

Stamped on each side is:

HURD LOCK
MFG BY
E.P.HURD
DETRIOT

----------

